# Forsyth county



## smackdown51

just startin one for us who hunt forsyth, let me know what ur seein and ill do like wise and maybe we can help one another kill a nice one this year


----------



## Makeithappen01

I have not had time to go and put my camera out yet.I will be going soon Ill let you know what its lookin like.


----------



## Killer

*got some gooduns*

on camera.  Leased some awesome land this year in Forsyth, should be a good year.


----------



## superman1275

seen a giant friday night behind the hospital in cumming, he was tall and way outside his ears along with 5 or does and another small buck


----------



## grndhunt10

Seeing lots of acorns out there this year. Kinda surprised me with the weather we've had. Starting to see a little more movement in the evenings.


----------



## GA DAWG

I've seen nothing Id consider a shooter YET..I hope they come on out pretty soon.


----------



## JBGriffith

Saw a nice 8 Friday on watson rd. Outside his ears probably 15-16 wide.


----------



## Katera73

Been seeing a few in the morning so far not seen any bucks. Got 4 diferent bucks on cam. hope to see one opening day.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Checked my trail cam today come on sept 10


----------



## Killer

*Should have a goodun*

on the ground opening day.  Got one that will make P&Y coming by every single day.


----------



## GA DAWG

My cameras are all tore up. I've still not saw much and no shooters.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> My cameras are all tore up. I've still not saw much and no shooters.



I saw a goodun cross 400 near the Baldridge bridge.  They are holdin tight in the bottoms near water where it is cooler.


----------



## jtm67

I wasn't seeing much either until I read in "Deer and Deer Hunting" magazine about using pre-orbital scent in front of you camera.  I ordered some and put it on a small tree in front of my camera near a well used trail.  Checked the camera two weeks later and had 124 pix of at least 6 different bucks.  This technique is the best I have found to get pictures of bucks- much better than corn.


----------



## jtm67

This guy showed up this week.  Hopefully I will find a way to put an arrow in him.  I haven't been able to go yet.  I hope to get out on Wed.  What's the best time-  morning or evening?


----------



## Makeithappen01

My buddy got a nice 8 off our property around 11:30 opening day.I didnt get to go Ill be there saturday hopefully ill get one.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Anybody havin any luck? Slow for me so far this year so far


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Half my land is in forsyth county. We are just now gettingva few pics and seeing tracks. Been slow but its new property to us so weve got to learn it


----------



## bany

looks like a brother to the one you got last year, better let this one grow I hope your not too close to my spot


jtm67 said:


> This guy showed up this week.  Hopefully I will find a way to put an arrow in him.  I haven't been able to go yet.  I hope to get out on Wed.  What's the best time-  morning or evening?


----------



## jtm67

Deer were really moving this evening.  I saw 7 deer total and hung around from 6:00-6:45 feeding on acrons.  Saw two bucks with one nice seven point (outside the ears) within 6 yds of my stand.  I was temped to shoot him, but decided let him grow one more year knowing there were some bigger bucks on the property.


----------



## GA DAWG

I seen a ad on computer. Somebody selling hunts by the day. In south forsyth.To high for my blood but sent them a email seeing if they wanna lease.Ain't heard back from em.


----------



## Killer

GA DAWG said:


> I seen a ad on computer. Somebody selling hunts by the day. In south forsyth.To high for my blood but sent them a email seeing if they wanna lease.Ain't heard back from em.



Yeah it's probably the guys tresspassing on my land.


----------



## GA DAWG

They said it had 3 overgrown fields and big ol hardwoods. Yours got that?


----------



## Makeithappen01

went this mornin forsyth only seen 2 does wind bad didnt want to go back today.Went to gwinnett this after noon seen nothing By this time i have usually seen ton of deer this year its been slow.


----------



## jtm67

Went this afternoon/evening.  Jumped 5 out of the bottom I was walking into at 3:30.  Acorns were falling like rain.  About 6:45, they came back to feed and walked directly under my stand (1 mature doe, 1 skinny doe, a fawn, a spike, and a button head).  Still waiting on the big buck from the trail camera.


----------



## 270 Sendero

gonna put camera out this weekend


----------



## bany

No camera but droppings are looking right for a great encounter!


----------



## GA DAWG

No deer left. I get turkey,bobcat and yote pics. No bucks yet.


----------



## 270 Sendero

nodda


----------



## Dawg90

Nothing moving in the mornings in south Forsyth the last week and half.


----------



## MidwestAddiction

All my trail cam pics are from 10 pm to 5 am for the last 10 days. No daylight movement


----------



## msdins

Been really slow for me. Saw a decent buck Friday around 12:30 was walking in to check on my food plot and jumped him up.


----------



## jtm67

Saw and 8 pt at 8:15 and 2 does at 8:40.  Noticed several scrapes and some good rubs the last week while scouting.  Hopefully they are going to start moving more with the cold weather.


----------



## mstew

hunted sunday morning and saw a nice 8pt by himself. Little while later saw small 8pt chasing 2 does


----------



## 270 Sendero

2 small bucks on camera so far


----------



## fishingmcginnis91

superman1275 said:


> seen a giant friday night behind the hospital in cumming, he was tall and way outside his ears along with 5 or does and another small buck



do you hunt around that area?


----------



## superman1275

no i wish


----------



## Dawg90

Had a lone 2 1/2 year old 6 pt come through around 9:00 yesterday morning.  Starting to see a lot of rubs.  Mostly from the smaller bucks.


----------



## bany

Finally got in the woods yesterday. Saw two young bucks.


----------



## 270 Sendero

4 different bucks on film all dinkers


----------



## jtm67

Went last night and had 2 mature does with yearlings come by at dusk.  I was hunting neat the intersection of two creeks.  All of them jumped in and played around for over 10 min.  Then had a buck come through as I was packing up to leave.  Too dark to shoot him, but good to know they are starting to follow the does.  I think they are just about to start chasing in the next few days.


----------



## msdins

Nothing for me this evening except some Boone and Crockett squirrels. 

I haven't found a rub or scrape yet. Been real slow period since the first week of September. Most all my pics are at night


----------



## 270 Sendero

all of the deer have vacated


----------



## GA DAWG

I've hunted Dern near every evening since gun season opened. No rubs no scrapes. Nov 15 through first week in Dec is when you need to be there. Always has been anyhow.


----------



## JKnieper

This morning on my way to work there was a boy in a white pickup parked in the driveway at the Bethelview UMC  on bethelview rd. with what looked like a nice 8pt in the bed.  If I wasn't running late I would have turned around to look at it.  I think the truck had an exterminators logo on the side.


----------



## GA DAWG

JKnieper said:


> This morning on my way to work there was a boy in a white pickup parked in the driveway at the Bethelview UMC  on bethelview rd. with what looked like a nice 8pt in the bed.  If I wasn't running late I would have turned around to look at it.  I think the truck had an exterminators logo on the side.


I work right behind there. Ain't many folk can hunt back there.


----------



## JKnieper

I'm not positive that he was hunting right at the church.  He was pulled in at the driveway showing his buddy the deer.  I would imagine that he was hunting right around there somewhere.


----------



## Dawg90

Went yesterday morning.  Nothing moving, but found a lot of new rubs and active scrapes.  The young bucks are definitely on the move.  The big boys should be around in the next couple weeks.


----------



## jtm67

Very active morning today.  Had 4 does come by at 7:20.  At 7:40 had a huge 8 point (or bigger- nice tall tines)come from the direction the does had just gone, but too far away to get a shot.  Then at 8:05 another smaller 8 point ran the group of does back by my stand.  So I am seeing the smaller ones are starting to chase, but the bigger ones know it is not quite time yet.  If the big one takes the same path to his bedding area on Thur or Fri, you will be seeing his picture and a big grin on my face.


----------



## msdins

jtm67 said:


> If the big one takes the same path to his bedding area on Thur or Fri, you will be seeing his picture and a big grin on my face.



Good luck with him, cant wait to see pics. 

I have been sick so havent hunted in the last couple of days.


----------



## fatboy84

They were on the move last night. Saw 4 in my neighborhood about midnight and a bunch on James Burgess, old Atlanta and McGinness Ferry on my way to work last night between 1:30 and 2 AM


----------



## msdins

Saw a huge bodied buck laying at the lift station on James Burgess. Someone had cut the head off of and left it laying so Im guessing it was a pretty nice one.


----------



## 270 Sendero

2 small bucks yesterday


----------



## fatboy84

msdins said:


> Saw a huge bodied buck laying at the lift station on James Burgess. Someone had cut the head off of and left it laying so Im guessing it was a pretty nice one.



You talking about down behind the Chevron?  I thought I saw and smelled that one day.

I did a very nice buck down there standing on the side of the road a night or two later


----------



## msdins

fatboy84 said:


> You talking about down behind the Chevron?  I thought I saw and smelled that one day.
> 
> I did a very nice buck down there standing on the side of the road a night or two later



Yeah right there where Ruth ln turns off. I stopped there just now and there are 4 laying there. One with the horns pulled off, one with the head cut off, one doe, and one I couldn't tell.


----------



## GA DAWG

msdins said:


> Yeah right there where Ruth ln turns off. I stopped there just now and there are 4 laying there. One with the horns pulled off, one with the head cut off, one doe, and one I couldn't tell.


Sounds fishy.


----------



## msdins

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds fishy.




Yeah I agree.


----------



## biggabuck

Probably the same people that put 13 last in the woods beside Champions run last? DNR knew about it.


----------



## fatboy84

msdins said:


> Yeah right there where Ruth ln turns off. I stopped there just now and there are 4 laying there. One with the horns pulled off, one with the head cut off, one doe, and one I couldn't tell.



Hopefully they will catch the dumpers.  Wonder if it is whoever is hunting right there.


----------



## msdins

Spoke with Sgt Brown from DNR about it this morning. I know the chances of catching anyone arent good but atleast he is aware of the problem.


----------



## jtm67

Great morning in the woods, but no big buck.  At 7:35, the same four does were being chased by a small 8 pt (13-15" spread).  At 7:50, a small 6 pt came down the same trail fighting with every tree in his path.  At 8:10, two more does followed by a 4 pt.  Start to get down at 9:15, 5 more deer ran off.  I wish I could have stayed in the stand a little longer, but had to get to work.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## GA DAWG

Next few weeks are prime!!! Right around the 19th. Is usually the best time. Good luck everybody.


----------



## bany

Two more bucks yesterday. One decent 7 and a little one. Moving together and rubbing heads.


----------



## msdins

Havent been able to hunt this week because of the time change but Ill be in the stand by about 1 today. Got to love getting off at 12:00 on Fridays. Good luck to you fellas.


----------



## jtm67

Went tonight and saw four bucks- at 5:10pm 4pt and 6pt travelling together, then at 5:20 saw another 4pt, then a nice big 8 driving out of the property.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Saw a buck runnin 2 does hard saturday evening almost got him Its tough with a bow when there ruttin Everything has to work out perfect


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and saw 4 does feeding from 7:15-8:30.  I was surprised I did not see any bucks chasing.  Are they locked down or does this warm weather have the rut on hold?


----------



## bany

I think the Ga. rut is just like the Ga. weather. Something differant every ten miles. I am not seeing any sign of rutting bucks here.


----------



## GA DAWG

bany said:


> I think the Ga. rut is just like the Ga. weather. Something differant every ten miles. I am not seeing any sign of rutting bucks here.


Me either.


----------



## msdins

GA DAWG said:


> Me either.



same for me.


----------



## 270 Sendero

small 8 pt tonight not a shooter


----------



## GA DAWG

Bucks chasing a little in central Forsyth this morning.


----------



## 270 Sendero

hopefully wind and rain knowck some leaves off


----------



## GA DAWG

Still crappy for me this A.M.  So many acorns and crazy weather. They may never rut lol.


----------



## bany

Not one deer in three mornings and one evening. Any one want to buy some squirrels?


----------



## 270 Sendero

samll bucks still together and does still have fawns


----------



## msdins

Saw 2 does this evening feeding without a care in the world.  I did find some small rubbed trees though so maybe things are starting to pick up.


----------



## GA DAWG

I left Forsyth lol. At my Wilcox club. They are running them good. Its a couple weeks late. So maybe that's how Forsyth is gonna be.


----------



## jtm67

Sat on the stand till noon and did not see anything.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Decent 8 saturday mornin by himself.I was lucky to see him.I dont know what it is about an EAST wind but the deer just dont seem to move as good as they normally do no matter where you set up.Has anybody else noticed this or is it just me?


----------



## nocmills

seen a pretty good eight cruisin about 430 sunday evening up on the north end. Makeithappen: ive noticed it in the past


----------



## jtm67

Went again this morning and did not see anything moving.  I did hear a buck grunting at daybreak, but never saw him.  I think this heat wave has really slowed the activity.


----------



## msdins

I havent been out since Saturday but will be there first thing in the morning. 

A buddy of mine shot a super nice 8 on sunday around Midway. Taped out at 146".


----------



## Buckshot

*Pics?*

Got any pics?





msdins said:


> I havent been out since Saturday but will be there first thing in the morning.
> 
> A buddy of mine shot a super nice 8 on sunday around Midway. Taped out at 146".


----------



## Dawg90

this week has been really slow where i'm at.  no chasing like last week.  only seeing young bucks and does walking.


----------



## Killer

*killed a good one*

Had bucks chasing this afternoon.  Finally the buck i had been watching on camera came by.  He should go high 130's.  He was stinking and chasing big time.  I will post pictures when i get done dragging him out.


----------



## GA DAWG

Its ON. Time to hunt as much as possible.


----------



## Killer

*here he is*


----------



## River Rambler

Nice job!


----------



## GA DAWG

Good deer Killer. Congrats.


----------



## Dawg90

Well, thought I missed him last weekend as i followed the trail and never found any blood.  Apparently I gut shot him as I found him (as well as had the coyotes) yesterday morning 100 yrds further.  No good pictures with him, but at least I can keep the rack.  Gross scored 140 5/8!


----------



## jtm67

Nice pics of deer.  Glad to see all your hard work is paying off.  Congratulations!


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw a 8 chasing and grunting every breath yesterday evening. Saw a nice 9pt chasing this evening.. I believe its here.


----------



## MidwestAddiction

Just had a buck chasing a doe down a fenceline in North Forsyth/ South Dawson....


----------



## diggity0374

O....it's definitely on.


----------



## 270 Sendero

almost hit a big buck at 230 with truck today


----------



## GA DAWG

Where? They are on fire here!!!


----------



## msdins

Saw 2 real nice six pointers yesterday at lunch and 8 does so far today. really seem to be moving during the middle of the day. No shooters yet though.


----------



## GA DAWG

Ruts over I think. Might be a few straglers left to breed. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Killer

Yeup i think the fun is done.  I haven't seen any good ones in the last week.  I did have a 125 ish buck walk right to me and he saw me draw and the fun was over.


----------



## bany

I'll keep trying after i get some work done this week. Have seen deer in the morning, but i was in Pa.hunting til the 4th. Tagged out up there. 7pt and a doe. Haven't had a camera out and haven't seen my Monster this year, hopefully he is still growing.


----------



## msdins

bany said:


> I'll keep trying after i get some work done this week. Have seen deer in the morning, but i was in Pa.hunting til the 4th. Tagged out up there. 7pt and a doe. Haven't had a camera out and haven't seen my Monster this year, hopefully he is still growing.



Same here. Seeing deer almost everytime I step in the woods just not the one I'm after.


----------



## smackdown51

second rut should be kickin back in soon! let me know if anybody starts seein any chasin again


----------



## Dawg90

shot an 8 pt on Monday.  Heard him grunting before i saw him.  He was definitely looking.  Buddy of mine saw chasing on Tuesday.   I do believe they are in the 2nd rut!


----------



## JagMP24

Congrats on the 8pt. Been slow for me the past 2 times in the woods, haven't seen a thing where I usually see something each hunt. Gonna get a couple hunts in this week-end... 2nd rut will work for me!


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw a small buck chasing a doe fawn Sunday. Ive not hunted lately. That was at work.


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and there was alot of activity.  Jumped at least 2 walking in.  Saw a buck (not sure how big but he was rubbing a tree) right at daybreak.  Then saw spike.  Also saw a small 8 pt, 6 pt, and button head.  Also saw 7 does, 3 coyotes, and a red fox.  Tried to shoot one of the coyotes at 50 yds, but man those things are fast.  Jumped the string and was 3 ft away when the arrow got there.  Did not see any chasing, but activity up till 11:00.  Great day to be in the woods.  Won't be able to go again until the week of Jan 2nd since I am going out of town for the holidays.  Merry Christmas and good luck to all.


----------



## smackdown51

anyone been in the woods?


----------



## bany

This morning finally,tommorrow too! Had a mexican standoff going in and that was the only one i saw from 7 to 10.


----------



## jtm67

went this moring and saw six.  I saw a 6 pt at 8:10, then 3 does at 8:35, then two more does at 9:10.  I did not see any chasing activity, but it was a good day in the woods.


----------



## Bowyer29

No deer seen for a couple weeks now.


----------



## jtm67

went this morning and saw a group of five deer.  3 does with a 6 pt and a button head.  Did not look like there was any chasing, just eating acorns.


----------



## smackdown51

anybody goin in the mornin? cant make up my mind. i l
know it will probably be good but idk if i can pull a bow bundled up for the temps


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning.  Saw 4 does at 7:30, and a nice one at 7:45.  Too far away to get a shot.  Tried grunting him back, and he did turn and come my way, but when he didn't see another deer, he went back the way he was going.  I did notice some fresh scrape activity as I was walking back to the car.


----------



## bany

I should get my bow out. My wife had a decent buck run right in front of her two days ago. A doe ran across the road so she slowed and sure enough here he came.


----------



## jtm67

Went Sat and saw 6 does and one really nice buck, but he was too far away to get a shot.  Did notice new scraping activity.  Went this morning and saw three does running.  They stopped and kept looking back and I thought there may be a buck following them, but never saw one.


----------



## GA DAWG

Im tired of deer huntin. Pouring the corn back out to em this evening.


----------

